

Tell HN:  Comment ranking in Hacker News takes your history into account. - amichail

It's not just based on votes for the comment in question.  It takes your history into account as well.  I don't know if it's automated or hand-tweaked per user though.
======
frossie
Yeah, there is a ranking algorithm, same as for the story ranking:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=38704>

And?

~~~
samdk
That's actually not completely accurate anymore. PG had changed it to take
users' average comment scores into account as well. This happened fairly
recently, I think. I'll try to find a link later, but I'm just about to eat
dinner now.

~~~
grellas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1398764>

Key pg quote: "I did recently (about 3 weeks ago) tweak the algorithm for
ranking comments, and that has had a noticeable effect. Previously it was the
same as the one for ranking frontpage stories. Now it also considers among
other things the average comment score of the submitter."

The thread has some further back and forth as well on this point.

